# [EVDL] On board wind turbine, top up batt pack



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If the EV was parked, or rolling downhill a wind turbine could be used to top
up the battery pack. 

Don't you think.?

It could be designed so that air bypass the turbine when the battery pack is
being used to move the EV, so no dragging effect. 

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/On-board-wind-turbine-top-up-batt-pack-tp3504478p3504478.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sure, but I doubt it'd be worth the money or man-power that would
require to make it happen.

Do some rough estimations based on how much power comes off a wind
turbine at ground level and you'll see why.



> hi-tech <[email protected]> wrote:
> > If the EV was parked, or rolling downhill a wind turbine could be used to top
> > up the battery pack.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Top off? No. Put some meager amount back in? Sure but it would be very little
unless it was a really really really long hill and even at that it would not
put much back as the time involved would be short and you'd have to have
your generator provide enough voltage to charge. Some little 24 volt 1/2 amp
sort of wind mill thing would not do the job. Unless of course your pack was
24 volts or something like that. It's not that it can't be done to put a
little back in but the expense at doing such would be just crazy. It's hard
enough to find room for your batteries let alone a wind generator. 

Never understood your thinking. More like a .............. if you ask me. 

Pete 

-----
If you don't understand, be patient, you will. Now I understand. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/On-board-wind-turbine-top-up-batt-pack-tp3504478p3504490.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My brother has a wind generator that drops down below his aircraft which is 
use as back up if power is lost. These are call Aircraft Wind Generators 
which are use on some light and all large aircraft.

I think you have to go over 100 mph to make it work. These are very stream 
line and has a variable pitch prop.

Roland



----- Original Message ----- 
From: "hi-tech" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, May 06, 2011 4:23 PM
Subject: [EVDL] On board wind turbine, top up batt pack


> If the EV was parked, or rolling downhill a wind turbine could be used to 
> top
> up the battery pack.
>
> Don't you think.?
>
> It could be designed so that air bypass the turbine when the battery pack 
> is
> being used to move the EV, so no dragging effect.
>
> --
> View this message in context: 
> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/On-board-wind-turbine-top-up-batt-pack-tp3504478p3504478.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

ECM aux power pods..Need lots of airflow to turn them but more importantly =
cool them. DC.



________________________________
From: Roland Wiench <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, May 6, 2011 4:18 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] On board wind turbine, top up batt pack

My brother has a wind generator that drops down below his aircraft which is =

use as back up if power is lost. These are call Aircraft Wind Generators =

which are use on some light and all large aircraft.

I think you have to go over 100 mph to make it work. These are very stre=
am =

line and has a variable pitch prop.

Roland



----- Original Message ----- =

From: "hi-tech" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, May 06, 2011 4:23 PM
Subject: [EVDL] On board wind turbine, top up batt pack


> If the EV was parked, or rolling downhill a wind turbine could be used to =

> top
> up the battery pack.
>
> Don't you think.?
>
> It could be designed so that air bypass the turbine when the battery pack =

> is
> being used to move the EV, so no dragging effect.
>
> --
> View this message in context: =

> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/On-board-win=
d-turbine-top-up-batt-pack-tp3504478p3504478.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at =

> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> =


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110506/f74379bb=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> hi-tech <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > If the EV was parked, or rolling downhill a wind turbine could be used to
> > top
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Subject: Re: [EVDL] On board wind turbine, top up batt pack


>


> hi-tech <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> If the EV was parked, or rolling downhill a wind turbine could be used to
> >> top
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This has been done with very good results. PV is no match for wind. H=
owever =

that being said if you could drop a turbine into moving water you get a 10 =
fold =

advantage over wind. Lawrence Rhodes.......

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Or you could build one of these...

http://www.wired.com/autopia/2010/06/downwind-faster-than-the-wind/
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110507/be7f0343/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lawrence,

"PV is no match for wind."

who mentioned PV? i missed that bit
not that want anyone to hijack this thread...

"Howeverthat being said if you could drop a turbine into moving water you
get a 10 fold
advantage over wind. "

for sure energy density in much greater, but,

am i contributing to a hijack? 

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/On-board-wind-turbine-top-up-batt-pack-tp3504478p3505721.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> hi-tech wrote:
> 
> > If the EV was parked, or rolling downhill a wind turbine could be used to top
> > up the battery pack.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Doug, 

great info, i knew i'm not crazy. am i?



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/On-board-wind-turbine-top-up-batt-pack-tp3504478p3507134.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

